
Ask HN: Seeking relaxing, cheap vacation spots for personal coding - amorphid
Sometimes I&#x27;d like to just get away and code for fun.  Any tips for finding a spot w&#x2F; decent Internet, low expenses, and minimal distractions?<p>I&#x27;m based in San Francisco, CA, but am open to traveling anywhere.
======
akg_67
Though expensive compared to SEA, I prefer Japan when I need to get away and
focus on doing a specific project for a few weeks. I just spent 6 weeks in
Japan. For me to focus on anything, I want my environmental needs to be of
least resistance and least time consuming of my time. I am typically 2-3 times
more productive in Japan but I can't do it more than 4-8 weeks continuously to
avoid burn out.

I don't know the language so it provides sufficient isolation. Any talking by
others around me becomes part of background noise. It doesn't interrupt my
thoughts unlike when I may over hear things in language I can understand.

People are great, respectful and non-interfering. They will leave you alone in
most situations. You don't need to keep your guards up regards to scams and
watching your stuff.

Infrastructure, facilities and safety are great so I don't need to worry about
the environment and environmental changes, just focus on what I need to do.
Portable 4G wifi is as fast as my comcast at home, no power or living issues.
Food is great and don't need to think and watch where I can safely eat.

When I need a break, the major cities have decent nightlife or places and
expat population to provide a break from work.

------
tedmiston
Nomad List has a good collection of cities with filters. For example, places
in North America that are warm in March with fast internet access [1].

[1]:
[https://nomadlist.com/#month=mar&temperature=warm&internet_s...](https://nomadlist.com/#month=mar&temperature=warm&internet_speed=fast+internet&region=north+america)

------
arijo
Porto - European best destination 2017
([https://vimeo.com/203346600](https://vimeo.com/203346600)).

Not very expensive with lots of things to visit (nature, culture, nightlife,
food, etc).

Porto airport has a Ryanair hub with flights to many cities in europe if
you're into it.

------
chphipps
I'd recommend Cebu, in the Philippines... but seeing as you want to keep
travel costs low, how about Hawaii? Rent a nice hotel room with a spectacular
view without blowing your money on travel costs.

------
danielvf
Cruise ship - less than $100 a day if you do it right. Plenty of food and lots
of good nooks to code from. I've met several developers who take a week off on
a ship to really get work done without distractions.

~~~
lsiebert
Seems like internet access might be an issue.

~~~
philiphodgen
Or, lack of internet access might be a productivity enhancement. :-)

~~~
danielvf
That's how I look at it!

